# " محددات الفراغ المعماري



## هشام الهاشمى (1 سبتمبر 2006)

_*الفراغ ** هو أحد المكونات الأساسية للعمارة هو الوعاء الذي يستوعب الأحداث**,** ويمارسون الأفراد من خلاله أنشطتهم واحتفالاتهم وشعائرهم ويعبرون فيه عن أرائهم ومعتقداتهم وأسلوب حياتهم .*
*والتتبع التاريخي يوضح لنا أهمية وحيوية دور الفراغ في الحضارات السابقة ومدى تأثيره على تشكيل مجتمعاتها وإحساسهم بالانتماء للمكان وحريتهم الجماعية في التعبير.*
*ويوجد مفهومان للفراغ ** فلسفي ورياضي. فالمفهوم الأول عرف الفراغ بالعلاقة المحسوسة بين الأجسام .*
*أم المفهوم الثاني الفضاء فيه يتعلق بالتوجيه والقياس وهو من أساسيات علم الهندسة.*

*بعض وجهات النظر المختلفة على مفاهيم الفراغ .*
*· **إن العنصر الجوهري لهذا الكون هو الفراغ ............. وطبيعته أنه فارغ وبما أنه فارغ بإمكانه أن يتضمن وأن يحتوي كل شيء ................... الفراغ هو الشرط المسبق لكل ما هو ومن هو موجود .*
*· **من المستحيل أن نتخيل هدفا أو وجودا دون الفراغ لذلك الفراغ ليس شرطا لابد منه لسائر الوجود لكنه جوهرية لوعينا............ إن وعينا هو الذي يحدد نوع الفراغ الذي نعيش منه. لا محدودية الفراغ ولا محدودية الوعي متطابقان, والطريقة التي نتعامل فيها مع الفراغ أو التي تدرك فيها الفراغ هي أحد خصائص أبعاد وعينا.*
*· **نحن نعرف المادة عندما تتجسد فقط , وهنا نحن نتعامل مع وظائف مجسدة للفراغ ( اينشتاين ).*
*· **إن الميكانيكيات وفن العمارة والعلوم التطبيقية وجميع التكنولوجيا تنطوي على مصممي يجب أن يعرف هؤلاء المصممون الحريات الأساسية لأبنيتهم وامتلاك ناحية الوظائف الممكنة مع الفراغ.*
*· ** إن الشروط ليست ثابتة والتعابير ليست نهائية هكذا ينظر الإنسان العاقل للفراغ.*
​​​​*المعماري كمحدد للفراغ الإنساني **Architect as a Space Creator*
*الإنسان يعيش داخل مجموعة من الفراغات الخارجية والداخلية المتباينة في حجمها وشكلها , والمختلفة التأثير على المشاهد . فمنها ما يكون طبيعيا عشوائيا, ومنها ما يكون مصنعا مخططا. ولكل من هذه الفراغات متعة المورفولوجية الخاصة , فالإنسان أثناء انتقاله من فراغ إلى آخر يتمتع بأحدهما وينبهر بالأخر , او يشعر بالألفة والانتماء لثالث , أو بالمرح والانطلاق في رابع .... وهكذا.*
*والمعماري لكي يوفر للإنسان هذه الفراغات الداخلية والخارجية بتأثيراتها المناسبة لاستعمالاتها ؛ يتعامل مع الطبيعة والبيئة القائمة والمادة الإنشائية المناسبة للزمان والمكان, والنشاط الذي سيمارس في هذا الفراغ . وهو يتعامل هنا مع الفراغات الطبيعية غير المحدودة , فيقتطع منها فراغات داخلية وأخرى خارجية ذات مؤثرات مقصورة على المرتاد والمستعمل فتتحول الفراغات اللانهائية البيئية إلى فراغات حضرية أو قروية ذات مقياس إنساني , وشكل محسوس , وطاقة تعبيرية تحرك العين والنفس والمشاعر . وهو يعتمد في هذا على مورفولوجية هذه الفراغات ومحدداتها ووظائفها وعلاقاتها ببعضها البعض وعلاقاتها بالفراغات الخارجية المتصلة والمحيطة بها .*
*والمعماري في ذلك فنان حدوده البعيدة – السماء والأفق , والقريبة – الأرض والجبال والأشجار والحوائط والأسقف. وبتوظيف كل هذه العناصر , تنشأ الفراغات المعمارية والعمرانية التي تترك لدى مرتاديها الأحاسيس المناسبة للأنشطة المقصودة , مما يزيد المتعة بالحياة الإنسانية ويثيرها بتجارب فراغية متنوعة مشحونة بالانفعالات والمشاعر.*
*البنية المادية للفراغ **Physical Structure of Spase*
*يقتطع المعماري الفراغ اللانهائي , أو من فراغ داخلي متسع خلال عدة رواسم للفراغات الفرعية. وهو في ذلك يتجه إلى عدة طرق لتحديد الفراغ بواسطة الأرضيات , أو القوائم الرأسية أو الحوائط , أو الأسقف , أو أي منها مجتمعة . وتتوقف طبيعة الرواسم على مدى انفتاح أو انغلاق الفراغ المعماري المصمم.*

​​*وجهة نظر:-*

*· **الحيز الفراغي من أهم المنتجات المعمارية التي يتفنن المعماري وهو يصنعها ويتلاعب بنسبها ومواصفاتها.*
*· **لكل حيز فراغي معماري له متعة بصرية وعاطفية وفكرية.*
*· **الفراغ المعماري من أهم عناصر العمل الجيد الذي يعطي الراحة البصرية والمادية والمعنوية.*
*· **المعماري الناجح من يصمم فراغ يسيطر ويحوي أحاسيس الأفراد والشعوب فعليه تقع مسئولية نقل الصورة السليمة والتعبير عنها للمجتمعات وعليه يجب أن يفهم البيئة والمكان والزمان لتوفير الفراغ السليم للمجتمع.*
*· **وبدون دراسة البيئة لجميع عناصرها يرتكب المعماري خطأ عند أخذه القرارات المعمارية وبذلك تكون الفراغات غير مريحة ولا تصلنا بالهدف.*
*· **وهنا نستطيع القول بأن هذه عمارة بعد الإحساس بالراحة والجمال والأمان والمتعة في الفراغ المعماري.*
_


----------



## rozhan (5 يونيو 2007)

شكر تقدير لأخ عزيز


----------



## أحمد بهاءالدين (10 أكتوبر 2009)

عملية التصميم بشكل عام هي عملية التكوين والابتكار ,أي جمع عناصر من البيئة ووضعها في تكوين معين لإعطاء شئ له وظيفة أو مدلول والبعض يفرق بين التكوين والتصميم على أن التكوين جزء من عملية التصميم لأن التصميم يتدخل فيه الفكر الإنساني والخبرات الشخصية. 
أما التصميم الداخلي ، فهو تهيئة المكان لتأدية وظائف بأقل جهد ويشمل هذا الأرضيات والحوائط والأسقف والتجهيزات , كما عرف بأنه ( فن معالجة الفراغ أو المساحة وكافة أبعادها بطريقة تستغل جميع عناصر التصميم على نحو جمالي يساعد على العمل داخل المبنى). 
- وهو عبارة عن التخطيط والابتكار بناء على معطيات معمارية معينه وإخراج هذا التخطيط لحيز الوجود ثم تنفيذه في كافة الأماكن و الفراغات مهما كانت أغراض استخدامها وطابعها باستخدام المواد المختلفة والألوان المناسبة بالتكلفة المناسبة.
د أحمد بهاء الدين


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Alinajeeb (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخي 

رغم أن الخط تعبني في القراءه

وبارك الله فيك


----------

